# Willie coming to Cowtown



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

tickets on sale 3/23...


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> tickets on sale 3/23...


What are the odds of me making it up on stage and busting that guitar? It's the crappiest sounding guitar in the music industry, it needs to be put out of it's misery!


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

My money is on the thousands of drunken ******** that will be all over you if you try! :tongue: 

Bad as it sounds, that guitar IS Willie Nelson. I can't think of many other artists that are more closely identified with any one single instrument.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Robboman said:


> I can't think of many other artists that are more closely identified with any one single instrument.


Exactly. It's as immediately identifiable as Stevie Wonder's harmonica. I happen to love the sound of Willie's guitar btw, not so much some of his song choices though. Think I'll pass on this show.

I did go to a Willie Nelson (July 4th) Picnic once back in the 80's in upstate NY. Didn't last long enough to see Willie's set though.

Pete


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Robboman said:


> Bad as it sounds, that guitar IS Willie Nelson. I can't think of many other artists that are more closely identified with any one single instrument.


I can't imagine him playing anything else. From a conventional sense, it is surely a crappy tone, but he makes it work in the context of his music.


----------



## Cowinacape (Feb 2, 2006)

I hope he makes it back to Vancouver, with his being this close. I am kicking myself in the backside, for not going the last time he was in town.

I think his cintributions to music go highly disregarded by to many, and this comming from an un-abashed metal head, who happens to have about a dozen Willie albums, as well as song books ect. ect.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

My friend Roxanne and I are going! We've got seats on the floor, which is always a gamble (I'm only 5'4" LOL). Willie is an icon, a classic, and he's 75. Can't hardly wait.


----------



## Cowinacape (Feb 2, 2006)

Just picked up a pair of tickets, as and easter present for my better half yesterday, for his show in Vancouver, can't wait, really looking forward to this one, maybe just as much as I was looking forward to Black Sabbath last month  hope he pulls out some good tunes, like his version of Me and Bobby McGee, Blue Eyes Crying, Blue Skies, Whiskey River, Seven Spanish Angels, and a doubtfull, but very hopeful, his version of Sentimental Journey (sp?) 

Is there a set list available anywhere for this tour, that any knows of?


----------

